# Read/reading any good books lately?



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

On opera, of course, or opera composers?

Some fine books out there. I just downloaded this old biography to my kindle. Pleasantly surprised that the author, Lang, a pioneering musicologist, seems to have been a very prominent proponent of the revival of Baroque opera in the 20th Century, commencing with Handel. His preface sent a chill up and down my spine when reading his description of the undeserved neglect still accorded then to Handel's operas and those of the period in general, and calling for their revival as a "resurrection, not a renovation," or prophetic words to that effect!

His exhaustive and wide-ranging research, great musical knowledge, together with his passion and encyclopedic understanding of his subject shine through what I've managed to read of this long book thus far. After a long gestation period, the book was published in 1966 (it had been deadlined for the centennial of Handel's death in 1959!). English was Lang's belated third or fourth language, but his English is correct, although more than a bit flowery and high-flown, even Dickensian, which may be part of its charm. But it is engaging anyway, imo. Received very good reviews. An outsider writing about an outsider. I look forward to wade all the way through this weighty tome.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The one I've been dipping into for the past month or so is _On the Art of Singing _, a book of essays meant for classical-voice students. The essays cover the topics of vocal technique, interpretation, and career-building. It's really a fascinating book for me, because I do have a basic background in vocal technique but never really understood what is meant by "musical interpretation" or knew the first thing about how an opera singer goes about developing his or her interpretation of a role.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> The one I've been dipping into for the past month or so is _On the Art of Singing _, a book of essays meant for classical-voice students. The essays cover the topics of vocal technique, interpretation, and career-building. It's really a fascinating book for me, because I do have a basic background in vocal technique but never really understood what is meant by "musical interpretation" or knew the first thing about how an opera singer goes about developing his or her interpretation of a role.


In principle, as you've probably determined, a book for voice students can also help the music lover appreciate the fine points of classical singing and better identify what precisely it is that "gets" us when we listen to it. Good idea.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Revenant said:


> In principle, as you've probably determined, a book for voice students can also help the music lover appreciate the fine points of classical singing and better identify what precisely it is that "gets" us when we listen to it. Good idea.


Exactly. I've been re-listening to some of my collection since starting the book and am getting _a lot_ more out of the listening than I did before.


----------

